# What knife do you use?



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

I am looking at getting a new hunting knife. I have had many from sharp(old) to gerber, buck and many others. My 2 favorite and prefered were the old Sharp that was a folding knife and a buck folding. Both did not have serrated blades. So i am looking at options and opinions from yall. Anyone have one they absolutly love? One thing im really in the air about is fixed blade or folding. I hate carrying a big ole knife but fixed is nice to have sometimes. I can easily break the pelvic bone with no worries of the knife breaking. But i did the same with a folding buck and it never broke. Anyone use a knife saw combo? I appreciate any feedback you have. Thanks!


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

...


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

Duplicate post..


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I have an old schrade carbon steel sharp finger I use most of the time. I never use a saw. By cutting tendons around ball joint in the hips, the hind quarters can be removed with little effort without using one.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I've used a Schrade Pro Hunter 2 for many years. They quit making it in the USA so I went out on EBay and bought another one just in case I ever lose it. I also keep a Wyoming saw handy.


----------



## Northernhunter (Sep 28, 2014)

I like the new buck ergo knives as pictured above below. The case XXX i retired last year after 20 years of service and over 60 deer! I sent it to case because the leather handle had started to rot pretty bad for not properly caring for it over the year. Heck it was a hunting knife. dress a deer out, rinse and throw back in the sheath. They repaired it for free and shipped it back looking like new again. Was a great knife but wanted to try something new.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Buck Pathfinder, great for deer and hogs


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I use a bubba blade filet knife. I have probably skinned upwards of 400 deer and the filet knife works much better for me than the traditional skinning knives.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I use a knife that is sorta like a filet knife but thicker....It's some high end German kitchen knife. It's easy to sharpen and stays sharp fer a few deer. Now in the field, I just use a plain ole pocket knife nothing special!


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

Awesome. Thanks so far for the input. I also use a filet type knife for butchering.. right now im looking as a good gutting knife. Keep the info coming! Thanks


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Been using a cutco for the last 3-4 years. This thing will zip through hide, make fine cuts and is tough as nails. 

http://images.cutco.com/1500/5719_p1.jpg


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Take a look at Bark River. I have one sharp and you could drive it through a hunk of wood if you had too. I did my elk with this year, sharp, held the blade I was impressed. Look at their site.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

I have always used buck knives. My dad has a bunch of kershaws that are extremely sharp. I also have heard outdoor edge are really great and they keep their edge pretty plus "You can open game like a zipper" haha


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Bubba blade filet knife has China stamped on it....you gotta be kidding for a $50-$60 filet knife and made in China, I think I'd rather have a knife made in Pakistan.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Yellow bone two blade "trapper" case knife.


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

I picked up a Buck 110. Nice knife. Thanks for all the input. Btw, Bps has them on sale now...


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I use two when field dressing, which isn't very often and just one when I'm close to home and our cleaning station. 


I really like the zipper blade on this one.
http://www.buck-knife-direct.com/buck-zipper-hunting-knife-woodgrain-handle-hook-p-5337.html

I carry a folding buck knife with a siraded blade in case I need to feild dress one. Th esiraded blade makes it a lot easier to cut through the rib cage. 

When I dress them at home I don't gut them at all, just skin, pull the back straps and shoulders off, then reach in for the tenderloins, cut the hams off and leave the rest for the the dogs. 

I am contimplating boning them clean and using the excess meat, fat and usable intrails for a home made meat based dog food. Boil all the meat off the bones, grind add the liver heart, kidneys, and lungs with potatoes, sweetpotatoes, carrots and brown rice and make into patties like the soft dog food. Vacume seal that and freeze it. Supposed to make a great food for dogs and is safe for human consumption if the need arises.


----------

